# 32" 4K sur Mac ... quid de la qualité



## pocketalex (9 Mars 2022)

Bonjour la communauté

Suite a la présentation déceptive du nouveau moniteur Apple Studio (27" 5K) je me re-tourne vers le marché PC pour trouver un remplaçant à mon vénérable moniteur Lenovo ThinkVison 27" 2560x1440 non retina IPS

Je cherche un écran haute résolution pour avoir un joli lissage, et je cherche à avoir un espace de travail supérieur à 2560x1440 ... donc une diagonale supérieur à 27"

En gros, un 32" mais le seul modèle "retina" sur le marché est le XDR, et c'est un peu sur-dimmensionné pour moi niveau specs, et niveau prix

Alors il reste une seule solution : les 32" 4K

Sauf que voila, je n'arrive pas à trouver l'information : que donne le lissage sur une telle dalle ? 

Je m'explique : 2560x1440 est l'espace de travail parfait pour un 27", c'est ce que j'ai actuellement en non retina (je vois les pixels) et c'est ce que j'avais avant avec mon iMac Pro, mais avec un lissage parfait, cristallin. Normal avec une dalle 5K

Là, on parle d'une dalle plus grande (32") et avec moins de pixels (4K), donc réglé pour un espace de travail adapté, *soit 3008x1692* ça donne quoi ?

Quelqu'un a un moniteur 32" 4K ? peut-il me dire ce que ça donne avec cet espace de travail ? c'est flou ? c'est net ? c'est bien ? c'est pas bien ?


----------



## edenpulse (9 Mars 2022)

En quoi le nouvel écran Apple Studio est déceptif ? Certes, ça n'est pas une grande mise à jour par rapport à l'ancien écran LG 5K, mais sinon ...

32" en 4K C'est bien, mais moins net que du 4K sur 27" par exemple, (logique) C'est suffisamment net pour moi, et très agréable à utiliser.
Rien à voir avec du 1440p, c'est quand même bien mieux.


----------



## pocketalex (9 Mars 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> En quoi le nouvel écran Apple Studio est déceptif ? Certes, ça n'est pas une grande mise à jour par rapport à l'ancien écran LG 5K, mais sinon ...



Déceptif dans le sens où Apple n'a sorti qu'un seul moniteur, et non une gamme

J'ai déja un moniteur 27", il m'a couté 350€, il a un rendu colorimétrique tout à fait correct pour taffer sur du graphisme, de la photo et du motion design, je cherche donc à monter en gamme : du lissage bien sur, mais aussi plus d'espace de travail

Si j'achète le nouvel écran Apple, je vais craquer 1700€ pour avoir quoi au final ? le même espace de travail (2560x1440), la même qualité d'image et de rendu des couleurs et de contrastes (dalle IPS dans les deux cas) ... j'aurais en fait juste mon espace de travail lissé et un plus joli boitier ... quoi que le Lenovo Thinkvision est pas mal du tout

ça fait cher le lissage

Bref je suis déçu, j'aurais aimé qu'Apple présente son moniteur studio en 27" 5K et en 32" 6K

... et j'aurais acheté le 32" 6K, et je ne serais pas ici à demander si un 32" 4K c'est pas trop moche, pas trop flou


----------



## edenpulse (9 Mars 2022)

pocketalex a dit:


> Apple n'a sorti qu'un seul moniteur, et non une gamme


Elle a maintenant une gamme en soit. 
27" en 5K et 32" en 6K. 



pocketalex a dit:


> 32" 4K c'est pas trop moche, pas trop flou


C'est pas flou et pas moche. En tout cas, c'est mon avis. Je vois pas les pixels ni rien... Je te dirais bien d'aller essayer de voir dans un magasin pour te faire une idée. Ou au pire, tu commandes, et renvoie si ça va pas.


----------



## pocketalex (9 Mars 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Elle a maintenant une gamme en soit.
> 27" en 5K et 32" en 6K.



euh oui enfin le XRD est un moniteur ultra-spécifique, aux specs un peu trop élevées pour mes besoins, et au tarif en conséquence ... bien trop élevé

Apple aurait pu tout à fait sortir un moniteur Studio 32" 6K en LED IPS comme le 27" 5K, pour à peine plus cher (2000€ par ex) et ce moniteur, tout en comblant une énorme partie de pros, n'aurait pas fait une once d'ombre au XDR qui joue dans une tout autre cour



edenpulse a dit:


> C'est pas flou et pas moche. En tout cas, c'est mon avis. Je vois pas les pixels ni rien... Je te dirais bien d'aller essayer de voir dans un magasin pour te faire une idée. Ou au pire, tu commandes, et renvoie si ça va pas.



Tu me rassures en écrivant ça, et je t'en remercie

Pour être franc, j'ai un voisin qui a un moniteur 4K. Je lui ai écris pour savoir si il pouvait le débrancher et me le prêter quelques heures, mais sans réponse de sa part pour le moment


----------



## pocketalex (21 Mars 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> C'est pas flou et pas moche. En tout cas, c'est mon avis. Je vois pas les pixels ni rien... Je te dirais bien d'aller essayer de voir dans un magasin pour te faire une idée. Ou au pire, tu commandes, et renvoie si ça va pas.



Comme je l'ai raconté dans des commentaires dans les articles de MacG, j'ai pu essayer un 32" 4K

La solution n'était pas loin : mon voisin juste a coté en a un et m'a invité avec l'essayer avec mon Macbook Pro

Il dispose d'un écran entrée de gamme, mais bon, 32" 4K tout de même. 

Le premier "hic" est qu'il utilise un hub USB-C, un petit hub bas de gamme, et que mon Mac était à 30Hz quelque soit la résolution essayée. 

Bon

Mais sinon, effectivement, je confirme que ça marche

J'ai essayé tout d'abord la résolution la plus adaptée à un 32" : 3008x1692

Il faut reconnaitre que quand on s'approche de l'écran et que l'on observe bien, on voit que le lissage est imparfait. C'est pas anormal, la dalle ne disposant que de 3840x2160 mini-pixels pour afficher en lissé un espace de 3008x1692.
Sur une telle diagonale, la logique "Retina" impose une dalle de 6016x3384 pixels - ce que propose le Pro Display XDR - là on fait avec moins de pixels du coup c'est forcément moins bien

Mais

il faut aussi reconnaître que quand on s'éloigne de la dalle pour se mettre à une distance "normale" de l'écran... franchement on voit plus trop que le lissage est moyen. 
En fait on a un compromis. Par rapport à un écran basse résolution, comme celui que j'ai ... on est mieux. Bien mieux. On a un espace de travail lissé, et c'est infiniment plus confortable à l'usage
Le compromis, c'est que par rapport à un vrai écran Retina (un seul sur le marché en 32", le Pro Display XDR à 6500€) on est moins propre ... mais c'est pas non plus super visible

Bref c'est un compromis, et chacun jugera si il est acceptable ou non suivant son niveau d'exigence, mais ce qui rattrape les choses, ce qui équilibre la balance, c'est le prix.

Il existe de bon écrans 32" 4K pour un ticket d'entrée entre 500 et 800€, et il existe d'excellents écrans 32" 4K dans la fourchette 1000 à 2000€. C'est BEAUCOUP moins cher que le Pro Display XDR, pour un confort pas si éloigné

Bon j'ai ensuite fait mumuse avec l'écran, j'ai essayé l'espace de travail des 27" : 2560x1440. Sur une diagonale de 32" ce n'est absolument pas adapté, tout est trop gros. J'ai essayé l'espace de travail des 22" : 1920x1080. La c'est lissé au petits oignons (normal, je suis en @2x) mais c'est ridiculement trop gros. Et j'ai essayé en natif, donc 3840x2160, la résolution de la dalle. 
Là c'est l'inverse, c'est ridiculement trop petit, microscopique même, par contre l'espace de travail est démentiel. Inutilisable, mais démentiel

Puis je suis revenu au bon vieux 3008x1692 et j'ai essayé After Effect, Photoshop, etc. 

Le gain en place sur une telle surface de travail est bien présent et bien utile par rapport à un 27". Et c'est tout l'intérêt d'investir dans un écran PC 32" 4K. 
Surtout depuis la sortie du moniteur Apple Studio 27" 5K. Un moniteur qui offre peu ou prou la dalle des iMac dans un écran externe .. si j'avais un 27" à acheter, c'est ce modèle que j'achèterais, incontestablement
D'un coup les 27" 4K du marché n'ont plus grand intérêt à mes yeux (sauf si on veut un écran "pas cher")

Les écrans PC 32" conservent en revanche un certain intérêt pour passer à la diagonale du dessus. Le jour où Apple sort un écran Studio en 32" 6K, plus aucun écran PC n'aura d'intérêt mais pour le moment, un tel moniteur n'existe pas, il n'y a QUE le Pro Display XDR et son tarif délirant (comme ses specs techniques) et tout le monde n'a pas forcément besoin d'un finesse colorimétrique de malade mental, vendue au prix fort, or BEAUCOUP de gens ont besoin de 32" 6K avec des espaces colorimétriques corrects

Conclusion : *n'hésitez pas à considérer l'offre PC 32" 4K. C'est un compromis, mais un compromis tout à fait honnête : l'espace de travail d'un Pro Display XDR, un lissage moins fin mais un lissage tout de même, une très bonne colorimétrie suivant les modèles ... pour une fraction du prix*


----------



## maxou56 (21 Mars 2022)

pocketalex a dit:


> Le premier "hic" est qu'il utilise un hub USB-C, un petit hub bas de gamme, et que mon Mac était à 30Hz quelque soit la résolution essayée.


Bonjour,
Oui c'est pas forcément anormal, la plupart des Hub USB-C (bas de gamme ou haut de gamme) sont généralement limité au 4K 30Hz + USB 3.0 ou 4K 60Hz + USB 2.0, et quand ils sont compatibles 4K 60Hz + USB 3.0, il faut que la machine soit compatible.
Par exemple chez apple:


> 3 840 x 2 160 à 60 Hz avec :
> iPad Pro 11 pouces, iPad Pro 12,9 pouces (3ᵉ génération et plus récentes), MacBook Pro (16 pouces, 2019), MacBook Pro (15 pouces, 2017 et plus récents), MacBook Pro (13 pouces, quatre ports Thunderbolt 3, 2020), MacBook Air (2020), iMac (Retina 5K, 27 pouces, 2017 et plus récents), iMac (Retina 4K, 21,5 pouces, 2017 et plus récents) et iMac Pro (2017 et plus récents)








						Ultra HD à 60 Hz et USB 3.0 pour le dernier adaptateur USB-C d’Apple : mais comment ? | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com


----------



## pocketalex (21 Mars 2022)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Oui c'est pas forcément anormal, la plupart des Hub USB-C (bas de gamme ou haut de gamme) sont généralement limité au 4K 30Hz + USB 3.0 ou 4K 60Hz + USB 2.0, et quand ils sont compatibles 4K 60Hz + USB 3.0, il faut que la machine soit compatible.
> Par exemple chez apple:
> 
> ...



oui carrément ! 

je n'ai pas précisé le point que vous relevez, j'en parle de cette manière dans mon commentaire car c'est un peu pour moi une première d'avoir un écran à 30Hz, j'avais jamais connu ... et ça fait drôle

Mais c'est pour moi un détail, bien évidemment si un jour j'achète un moniteur 4K PC je le brancherai en direct USB-C et je ne rencontrerai pas ce souci

Toutefois je l'ai aussi abordé sur que les gens aient conscience que ... ça peut arriver

Un bête hub USB-C bas de gamme, les mauvais branchements ... et BIM 30Hz. Il convient donc d'y faire attention


----------



## pocketalex (26 Mars 2022)

Bon, après avoir tergiversé, re-tergiversé et re-re-tergiversé ma décision est prise

Je vais acheter un pro Display XDR

Je vais péter le petit cochon rose (à ce niveau de prix il va même partir en feu d'artifice) mais aucune autre modèle au monde ne coche les cases que j'ai besoin de cocher :


32 pouces
retina (220ppp)
local dimming ou miniLED
haute précision colorimétrique (DCI P3 et D50 P3 et D65 P3)

Alors c'est cher pour un écran, très cher. Mais je compte bien le rentabiliser sur 5 ans minimum, soit 110€ par mois. Vu le CA mensuel que je fais ... c'est une goutte d'eau. 

Et l'utiliser plus, jusqu'à 10 ans. 

Donc voila, je peux faire l'effort, j'ai vraiment besoin de changer mon écran, j'ai besoin de plus d'espace de travail pour After Effect, je pense, au final, faire un très bon investissement qui m'aidera dans mon quotidien pro

Jusqu'ici, l'expérience m'a toujours démontré que les "petites économies" m'ont toujours posé plus de souci qu'autre chose, et dans mon cas si je veux un "bon" écran 32", hors Pro Display XDR, j'aurais un moniteur qui posera souci à un moment où à un autre : lissage imprécis à cause de la dalle 4K, colorimétrie moyenne, contrastes foireux. Et plus je monte en gamme sur chaque point, plus l'offre moniteur PC se rapproche du tarif du XDR (3000 à 4000€ pour un moniteur mini LED, 3500 à 4500€ pour un moniteur haut de gamme Eizo ou Nec avec des caractéristiques colorimétriques sérieuses) sans l'égaler, donc autant investir dans l'original plutot que dans une couteuse copie

Merci à tous pour ces échanges qui ont muri ma réflexion


----------



## wip (31 Mars 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Je profite de ce sujet pour vous poser une question. Je suis resté avec 2 écrans Full HD (1920 x1080) sur Mon Mac Pro 2009, mais aujourd'hui, j'aimerais passer au Mac Studio et en profiter pour passer sur un 27" ou 32", 4K ou 5K. Ce que je ferai de plus exigeant est du montage sous Final Cut Pro X (4K SDR, peut-être HDR par la suite) et de la retouche photo avec Affinity Photo, tout ceci dans un but familial. Je n'ai pas besoin d'un respect absolu des couleurs ni d'un rafraîchissement de fou.
Mais je suis un peu perdu.
Je croyais avoir compris que la résolution rétina, c'était quelque chose qui permettait d'avoir une interface de taille normale (@2x comme dit Pocketalex), mais avec une résolution bien plus élevée, c'est à dire un lissage bien plus fin.
Cette solution d'Apple me semble très intéressante car elle permet de profiter d'une grande résolution sans avoir à se crever les yeux (les miens sont un peu fatigués...) au niveau du texte ou des icônes.
Mais je ne suis pas sur de pouvoir profiter de cette "résolution rétina" sur tous les écrans 4K. Attention, je ne parle pas de la densité des points, mais bien d'avoir une interface @2x. En effet, quand je connecte mon MacPro à ma TV 4K, je n'ai pas la possibilité de passer en rétina.
Alors que faut-il sur un écran pour avoir cette possibilité ? Comment être sur que l'écran que je vais acheter le fera ?
Le fait d'avoir un écran connecté en HDMI, USB-C ou en ThunderBolt joue t-il (je pense aux écrans LG) ?
L'écran style iMac que Samsung vient de sortir (32" Smart monitor MB) le fait-il ? Pour ce que je veux faire, ce dernier me semble suffisant.

Quelqu'un peut m'éclairer ?

PS: Félicitation à Pocketalex pour son achat, je pense effectivement que tu ne regretteras pas ton investissement


----------



## pocketalex (31 Mars 2022)

wip a dit:


> Mais je ne suis pas sur de pouvoir profiter de cette "résolution rétina" sur tous les écrans 4K. Attention, je ne parle pas de la densité des points, mais bien d'avoir une interface @2x. En effet, quand je connecte mon MacPro à ma TV 4K, je n'ai pas la possibilité de passer en rétina.



Il n'est pas intéressant de chercher à avoir le lissage @2x à tout prix

Ce qu'il faut avoir, c'est un espace de travail adapté à la diagonale, c'est à dire :

1920x1080 sur 22/24"
2560x1440 sur 27/28"
3008x1692 sur 30/32"

Pour avoir le @2x, il faut un écran Apple ou LG


ultrafine 4K 24"
Studio Display 5K 27"
ultrafine 5K 27"
Pro Display XDR 6K 32"

hors de ces 4 écrans, les seuls Retina du marché, tu auras une dalle 4K, donc un lissage pas @2x mais c'est pas dramatique, je rappelle qu'on est quand même lissé. Moins bien lissé qu'en Retina, mais lissé quand même

Car si tu veux faire du @2x à tout prix, alors tu affichera du 1920x1080 à tout prix (la moitié d'une dalle 4K) ... quelle que soit la diagonale. Et 1920x1080 sur du 27 pouces ou du 32 pouces, c'est totalement inadapté. C'est une perte d'espace de travail monumentale et ça ruine tout l'intérêt de prendre un moniteur 27 ou 32"


----------



## edenpulse (31 Mars 2022)

wip a dit:


> Mon Mac Pro 2009


Et faut pas oublier d'avoir aussi une carte graphique supportant tout ces pixels. On parle d'une machine qui a 13 ans.


----------



## maxou56 (31 Mars 2022)

wip a dit:


> En effet, quand je connecte mon MacPro à ma TV 4K, je n'ai pas la possibilité de passer en rétina.


Bonsoir,
Ce n'est pas appelé Retina par macOS (sur les ancienne version de macOS c'est nommé HIDPI par exemple).
Mais à l'échelle (sur les version récente de macOS, c'est l'inverse, le mode "Retina" n'a pas de nom, et c'est le mode "basse résolution" ou la Résolution/taille de l'affichage  = la définition de l'écran). Sur ta TV 4K tu dois avoir plusieurs résolution "à l'échelle" de disponible, équivalente au 1080p, au 1440p...?



wip a dit:


> Comment être sur que l'écran que je vais acheter le fera ?


Normalement le mode à l'échelle est proposé pour les écrans 4K, 5K, 6K. Pas sur les écran 1080p ou 1440p
Attention pas forcément pour les écrans panoramique qui ce disent 5K par exemple, mais qui ne sont que 1440p en hauteur.



wip a dit:


> Le fait d'avoir un écran connecté en HDMI, USB-C ou en ThunderBolt joue t-il (je pense aux écrans LG) ?


Sur un Mac Pro de 2009? Si oui tu ne peut brancher que des écrans HDMI, DisplayPort (miniDP). Mais pas Thunderbolt ou USB-C (pour l'USB-C ou Thunderbolt on peut, il faudra "bidouiller" mais cela revient cher)





						Brancher un écran USB-C sur un Mac sans USB-C (ou un eGPU) | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com
				








						Une carte USB-C en Thunderbolt pour gérer les écrans USB-C sur Mac | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com
				








						Brancher un écran Thunderbolt sur un ordinateur sans Thunderbolt | Le journal du lapin
					






					www.journaldulapin.com


----------



## pocketalex (31 Mars 2022)

je précise qu'avant de décider d'investir (car je n'ai pas d'autre mot) dans le Pro Display XDR, et après avoir épluché quasiment TOUTE l'offre écran du marché, mon choix s'était porté vers le Dell U3223QE






Il s'agit d'un moniteur 32" 4K pour 1100€ avec des performances saluées par les testeurs les plus rigoureux. Et une dalle avec la technologie IPS Black qui produit des noirs pas si loin que ça du noir absolu des dalles Oled et MiniLED

Perso je ne le trouve pas moche, ce qui ne gâche rien

Il intègre un hub avec pété de connectique (dont le Gigabit Ethernet). Il permet vraiment la fameuse connexion "un fil" au laptop, recharge comprise (95W power delivery ... donc OK pour un MBP 16", OK pour la charge rapide sur les MBP 14")

Et la liste de ses avantage est longue :

luminosité 390 cd/m² vérifiée en tests
compatibilité HDR10 et HDR 400
100% du sRGB, 100% rec 709, 98% du DCI-P3
9mm bord-à-bord
orientation verticale et inclinaison
fonction KVM
excellente uniformité du rétroéclairage

Une très belle liste qui coche quasiment toutes les cases ... sauf qu'il n'est pas "retina" (6K) c'est à peu près son seul point noir

En gros, pour 1100€, il offre l'expérience du Pro Display XDR vendu 6500€, avec un design un peu moins bien, un lissage un peu moins bien, et des performances colorimétrique excellentes mais très éloignées de celles du XDR, forcément. Mais au global, on est "un peu moins bien" pour 5500€ de moins...

Sinon pour moins cher il y a le Mateview 28,2 à 600€






plus petit (28") donc moins d'espace de travail qu'en 32" (on affichera un espace de 2560x1440 sur une telle diagonale) mais au moins on profitera d'un lissage un peu meilleur qu'en 32" vu que les sous pixels sont plus petits et que la résolution demandée est aussi plus petite .. donc plus de pixels pour lisser

Il a une colorimétrie tout à fait correcte pour son prix, il est plébiscité par les lecteurs de MacG qui l'ont, et il a un ratio 3:2 et non 16:9 ! 

Donc plus de hauteur qu'un 28" classique, ce qui veut dire plus de pixels (en hauteur) ... donc plus d'espace de travail pour les applications, c'est bienvenu ! Effectivement, la dalle fait 3840 x 2560 pixels au lieu de 3840x2160 pour les 4K en 16:9

ça veut dire 400 pixels de plus (soit environ 200 dans l'espace de travail affiché) .. on va pas cracher dessus

Il est USB-C et supporte le power delivery mais seulement à 65W, ça ne conviendra pas à tous les laptops

Excellents contrastes, delta-e 2.2 soit un niveau tout à fait correct pour le tarif demandé ...

... le système audio intégré est décevant mais ce n'est pas un point crucial lors de l'achat d'un écran (même les meilleurs systèmes comme celui du Studio Display sont quelque part décevant par rapport à une bonne enceinte dédiée)

Un bon investissement

Et sinon, le Studio Display 27" 5K bien sur !


----------



## wip (31 Mars 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Et faut pas oublier d'avoir aussi une carte graphique supportant tout ces pixels. On parle d'une machine qui a 13 ans.


Ne t’inquiètes pas, j’ai la carte qu’il faut  Elle affiche bien le 4k sur ma TV, plus les 2x full HD sur mes 2 moniteurs.


----------



## wip (31 Mars 2022)

pocketalex a dit:


> Il n'est pas intéressant de chercher à avoir le lissage @2x à tout prix


Mais l'interface n'est pas trop petite si on utilise pas le @2x sur un écran 4K 30" ? Quand je vois le résultat sur ma TV 65", c'est vraiment petit...



pocketalex a dit:


> Ce qu'il faut avoir, c'est un espace de travail adapté à la diagonale, c'est à dire :
> 
> 1920x1080 sur 22/24"
> 2560x1440 sur 27/28"
> ...


Oui, c'est une perte d'espace de travail, je le comprend bien, mais c'est pourtant comme ça que fonctionnent les MacBookPro et les iMacs non ? Ils sont bien en @2x ?


maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Ce n'est pas appelé Retina par macOS (sur les ancienne version de macOS c'est nommé HIDPI par exemple).
> Mais à l'échelle (sur les version récente de macOS, c'est l'inverse, le mode "Retina" n'a pas de nom, et c'est le mode "basse résolution" ou la Résolution/taille de l'affichage  = la définition de l'écran). Sur ta TV 4K tu dois avoir plusieurs résolution "à l'échelle" de disponible, équivalente au 1080p, au 1440p...?


J'ai plein de choix de résolution sur la TV (1080p, 1080i, 720p, 7680 x 4320 (basse résolution),3840x2160...), mais aucune ne propose le @2x pour avoir une interface plus grosse.


maxou56 a dit:


> Normalement le mode à l'échelle est proposé pour les écrans 4K, 5K, 6K. Pas sur les écran 1080p ou 1440p
> Attention pas forcément pour les écrans panoramique qui ce disent 5K par exemple, mais qui ne sont que 1440p en hauteur.
> 
> 
> ...


Non, pour le Mac Pro, je reste avec mes 2 moniteurs 24" Full HD, 1 en HDMI et l'autre en... DVI je crois. Je crois q'il va bien mériter sa retraite dans une maison de vacances...


pocketalex a dit:


> je précise qu'avant de décider d'investir (car je n'ai pas d'autre mot) dans le Pro Display XDR, et après avoir épluché quasiment TOUTE l'offre écran du marché, mon choix s'était porté vers le Dell U3223QE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca semble effectivement un très bon moniteur mais je n'ai pas besoin de si bien je pense.



pocketalex a dit:


> Sinon pour moins cher il y a le Mateview 28,2 à 600€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je suis attaché au format 16/9 maintenant que j'y suis habitué. Et c'est plus pratique en video.


pocketalex a dit:


> Et sinon, le Studio Display 27" 5K bien sur !


Avec 700€ de moins, je prend 

Non, sinon, tu m'as fait réfléchir et c'est vrai que sur un 4K 32", le @1x est peut-être viable pour moi.
Mais j'ai encore une exigence, il va me falloir une prise HDMI et une prise USB-C / Thunderbolt (ça change quelque chose ?) pour pouvoir brancher mon futur MacStudio ou mon PC portable du boulot (télé-travail oblige).

Je vais voir ce qu'on peut trouver.

En tout cas, merci à vous pour votre réactivité.


----------



## pocketalex (31 Mars 2022)

maxou56 a dit:


> Normalement le mode à l'échelle est proposé pour les écrans 4K, 5K, 6K. Pas sur les écran 1080p ou 1440p



il me semble que si...

je vais vérifier tout à l'heure

de toutes façons, possible ou pas possible, cela n'aurait absolument aucun intéret


----------



## maxou56 (31 Mars 2022)

pocketalex a dit:


> il me semble que si...


Oui effectivement  sur le 1440p il y a le 720p (HIDPI) de proposé, mais l'affichage est vraiment très, trop gros.


----------



## pocketalex (31 Mars 2022)

wip a dit:


> Oui, c'est une perte d'espace de travail, je le comprend bien, mais c'est pourtant comme ça que fonctionnent les MacBookPro et les iMacs non ? Ils sont bien en @2x ?



les écrans des Macbook Pro sont retina, ce qui signifie :


une résolution (lissée) adaptée à la diagonale du laptop
le double de pixels au niveau de la dalle

donc par exemple sur mon Macbook Pro 14", l'espace de travail est de 1512x982, et la dalle de l'écran offre 3024x1964 pixels. 

Je peux changer l'espace de travail pour un plus grand espace ou pour un plus petit espace mais ce sera moins adapté.

Ce n'est pas parceque ce n'est pas adapté qu'il ne faut pas le faire ! Pour certains qui ont une mauvaise vue, ils préféreront perdre de l'espace de travail mais avoir les fenetres, les boutons, les menus, les textes, etc, plus gros, donc plus lisible
A contrario des gens qui ont une bonne vue peuvent parfois passer en 1800x1169, tout est plus petit, mais ils gagnent de l'espace de travail pour des logiciels avec beaucoup de palettes et/ou de timeline (Première Pro, After Effect, Photoshop, ...)
Dans ces deux cas l'affichage est inadapté .... mais les utilisateurs y vont en connaissance de cause, pour des raisons précises

Mais sinon, dans l'espace de travail par défaut, 1512x982, les fenetres, les boutons, les icones, les textes, etc, tout à la même taille que sur un écran 24" en 1920x1080, ou que sur un 27" en 2560x1440, ou que sur un 32" en 3008x1692 et c'est ça la force de MacOS, proposer une interface identique et adaptée à chaque diagonale, et, en "retina @2x", avec un lissage irréprochable, net, précis, agréable, invisible

Donc pour te répondre, aucune perte d'espace sur un Macbook ou un iMac à cause du Retina

En fait, quand je parle de perte d'espace de travail ... c'est quand tu règles une résolution inadaptée à une diagonale, comme par exemple choisir 1920x1080 sur un 27" ou un 32", alors que c'est la résolution idéale pour un 22"

C'est pour ça qu'il ne faut pas viser un lissage "@2x" sur un moniteur 4K PC, ça ne sert à rien


----------



## pocketalex (31 Mars 2022)

wip a dit:


> sinon, tu m'as fait réfléchir et c'est vrai que sur un 4K 32", le @1x est peut-être viable pour moi.



Un 32" 4K en natif ? en 3840x2160 ?

Ecoute j'ai essayé ... c'est très, très petit. Alors l'espace de travail est dantesque, tu as une place de ouf, mais tout est microscopique.

J'ai pas essayé longtemps car c'était vraiment trop petit, et je suis vite revenu à la résolution adaptée à 32" : 3008x1692

La résolution du Pro XDR Display

Et là, tout est parfait. Ni trop gros, ni trop petit. Et tout de même, un sacré espace pour bosser

32" c'est le luxe, moi je vais bientôt y passer, et j'aurais du mal à revenir à 27" après

Par contre, je pense que c'est la limite en terme de diagonale. J'ai une fois pu voir un 40" chez quelqu'un... c'est trop grand. Tu commence à bouger la tête pour voir tout ce qui se passe dans l'écran, c'est tellement grand que ça en devient contre-productif


----------



## pocketalex (31 Mars 2022)

wip a dit:


> Mais j'ai encore une exigence, il va me falloir une prise HDMI et une prise USB-C / Thunderbolt (ça change quelque chose ?) pour pouvoir brancher mon futur MacStudio ou mon PC portable du boulot (télé-travail oblige).



Le Dell U3223QE dispose du Thunderbolt et d'une entrée HDMI !

Après, si les 1100€ demandés sont trop élevés pour ton budget, il y a ce modèle :

Samsung 31.5" LED - F32TU870VR​






Mais je n'ai lu aucun test dessus, donc aucune garantie que ce soit un bon produit.

Après, sur le papier, il a l'air correct :


port TB2 (il y en a deux)
port HDMI
port DisplayPort
port Ethernet (ça, c'est bien)
réglable hauteur et inclinaison
luminosité 250 cd/m² (pas ouf, mais bon, à ce prix ...)
taux de contraste 2500:1 (bon chiffre mais à vérifier dans la réalité)
32 pouces 4K
HDR10

*pour 600€*


----------



## pocketalex (1 Avril 2022)

wip a dit:


> Mais l'interface n'est pas trop petite si on utilise pas le @2x sur un écran 4K 30" ?



Sur un 30", que je mettrais dans le même sac qu'un 31 et un 32", si tu veux une interface "parfaite" il faut choisir la résolution 3008x1692

Pourquoi ? Parceque c'est la résolution adaptée à cette diagonale

C'est la résolution par défaut du XDR Display (32"), on peut afficher autre chose, plus grand ou plus petit, mais cela risque de ne pas être adapté ...

C'est ça qu'il faut retenir : une diagonale, une résolution

Après, le lissage ... ben ça dépend de la dalle. Si tu as une dalle 6K, tu lisseras en @2x, si tu as une dalle 4K, tu lisseras en @1,3x

C'est moins bien que @2x, mais c'est lissé quand même, et c'est infiniment mieux qu'une dalle à l'ancienne (1 pixel pour 1 pixel)

C'est pas le lissage qu'il faut regarder, c'est l'espace de travail (la résolution) par rapport à la diagonale. Ce qui permet d'avoir l'interface, les menus, les fenêtres, les boutons, les textes, etc, tout quoi, à la BONNE taille, c'est à dire ni trop gros, ni trop petit

22-24" : 1920x1080
27-28" : 2560x1440
30-32" : 3008x1692

Le lissage dépend de la dalle.
Si on est attaché à un lissage parfait @2x c'est pas compliqué, il faut une dalle retina, et il n'y a que 4 modèles sur le marché (Ultrafine 24" 4K, Ultrafine 27" 5K, Studio Display 27" 5K, Pro Display XDR 32" 6K)
Si on est attaché à un prix d'achat "moindre", alors il faut accepter le compromis d'un lissage pas @2x, c'est tout. ça reste lissé quand même hein, faut pas l'oublier.



wip a dit:


> Quand je vois le résultat sur ma TV 65", c'est vraiment petit...



Si tu branches ton Mac sur un téléviseur, en théorie, le Mac affiche par défaut la résolution du téléviseur. C'est normal, c'est un téléviseur, c'est fait pour lire un film, donc le Mac va pas prendre une TV 4K et se mettre dans une résolution inférieure, ce serait flinguer la qualité du film

Donc j'imagine que ton téléviseur est vu comme une TV 4K (ce qu'elle est) et donc affiche un bureau du Mac en 3840x2160

Donc tout est petit (quoiqu'en 65'' ça devrait pas être si petit que ça, c'est 2x la diagonale d'un 32")

Essaie d'aller dans les prefs système > moniteurs > et change la résolution de la TV par une résolution moindre, et l'interface devrait revenir à une taille normale. Après, sur 65" je ne saurais quelle résolution essayer


----------



## wip (1 Avril 2022)

Je te remercie beaucoup pour toutes tes explications. Et tu as raison, si je me mets à distance "moniteur" de la TV, l'interface est pas si petite que ça .
Bon, j'ai compris pas mal de chose, il me reste à trouver le bon compromis d'écran pour mes besoins. Ce qui est sur, c'est qu'il me faut au moins un 30" si je veux du 4K et que je veux pas un écran trop cher.


----------



## ericse (1 Avril 2022)

wip a dit:


> Ce qui est sur, c'est qu'il me faut au moins un 30" si je veux du 4K et que je veux pas un écran trop cher.


Les meilleurs prix en 4K sont plutôt sur les 27"


----------



## pocketalex (1 Avril 2022)

wip a dit:


> Je te remercie beaucoup pour toutes tes explications. Et tu as raison, si je me mets à distance "moniteur" de la TV, l'interface est pas si petite que ça .
> Bon, j'ai compris pas mal de chose, il me reste à trouver le bon compromis d'écran pour mes besoins. Ce qui est sur, c'est qu'il me faut au moins un 30" si je veux du 4K et que je veux pas un écran trop cher.



il y a des écrans 32" 4K à partir de 300€ ...

mais à moins de 700€ je suis pas sur que tu sois gagnant sauf si miracle, tu tombes sur un modèle vraiment pas mal, mais c'est un peu la loterie

Mon moniteur actuel (en attendant le prochain) est un moniteur Lenovo 27" 2560x1440 payé 350€ il y a 4 ans. Il est vraiment pas mal, j'ai eu du bol, la colorimétrie est "honnête", le rétroéclairage assez homogène, bref je m'en suis pas trop mal sorti car à ce niveau de prix j'aurais pu tomber sur une catastrophe

C'est ce que je te souhaite, n'hésite pas à nous dire ici ce que tu as repéré


----------



## ericse (1 Avril 2022)

pocketalex a dit:


> il y a des écrans 32" 4K à partir de 300€ ...


Sur Amazon tu as en ce moment un 28" 4K à 201€, c'est moins cher 

J'ai payé un mon 4K 27" moins de 200€ il y a 2 ans et j'en suis totalement satisfait, c'est un écran simple mais d'une qualité tout à fait honnête : https://www.lesnumeriques.com/moniteur-ecran-lcd/philips-276e8vjsb-p51853/test.html


----------



## pocketalex (1 Avril 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Sur Amazon tu as en ce moment un 28" 4K à 201€, c'est moins cher



si il faisaient un 32" 5 ou 6K à 1000€, je sauterais dessus direct, et, je pense, de TRES nombreux utilisateurs Mac aussi

Tu vois, un bon IPS LED pas trop mal, bien contrasté, correct en sRVB et en DCI P3 et pas trop mal sur les autres espaces colorimétrique, avec un design pas trop moche car on s'adresse à une cible Apple, mais c'est pas compliqué non plus regardez le Dell U3223QE ou le Samsung M8

Et ça ne concurrencerait même pas trop Apple qui est sur une tout autre gamme de prix. Mieux, ça pousserait Apple à sortir des écrans plus avancés techniquement, et moins délirants niveau tarifs


----------



## ericse (1 Avril 2022)

pocketalex a dit:


> si il faisaient un 32" 5 ou 6K à 1000€, je sauterais dessus direct, et, je pense, de TRES nombreux utilisateurs Mac aussi


Quand Apple a sorti le Pro Display, plein de monde a dit "s'ils sortent un écran un peu moins bien moitié prix, j'achète de suite" 

Pour moi, les deux écrans Apple sont au juste prix parce que 5K et 6K sont des définitions intermédiaires pour un marché réduit, et à l'époque de la production de masse mondialisée, marché réduit = cher.


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Avril 2022)

Venant d’un LG ultrafine 24 pouces 4K, si je change, ça sera pour un Apple.
Ou un LG 27 pouces 5K si ça existe encore.


----------



## wip (3 Avril 2022)

pocketalex a dit:


> Mon moniteur actuel (en attendant le prochain) est un moniteur Lenovo 27" 2560x1440 payé 350€ il y a 4 ans. Il est vraiment pas mal, j'ai eu du bol, la colorimétrie est "honnête", le rétroéclairage assez homogène, bref je m'en suis pas trop mal sorti car à ce niveau de prix j'aurais pu tomber sur une catastrophe


Effectivement, je me pose aussi la question du QHD (2560x1440), ou plutôt 2 QHD. J'aime bien avoir 2 écrans, c'est pratique pour diviser son espace de travail. J'ai actuellement 2x24" Full HD et c'est vraiment pratique. Mais 2x32" 4K, ça prend trop de place . 2x24", c'est le maximum sur mon bureau, mais 4k sur 24", on en revient à une résolution trop élevée pour l'interface. Alors pourquoi pas du QHD.
Mais j'ai l'impression que le HDR est absent sur le QHD... bien dommage.


----------



## pocketalex (3 Avril 2022)

wip a dit:


> mais 4k sur 24", on en revient à une résolution trop élevée



4K sur 24'' c'est parfait pour afficher l'espace de travail d'un moniteur 24'', donc 1920x1080, lissé en @2x



ericse a dit:


> Pour moi, les deux écrans Apple sont au juste prix parce que 5K et 6K sont des définitions intermédiaires pour un marché réduit, et à l'époque de la production de masse mondialisée, marché réduit = cher.



Je t'arrête tout de suite, le Pro Display XDR n'est pas à 6500€ (avec pied) parce qu'il a une dalle 6K

Il est à 6500€ uniquement pour ses prestations colorimétriques qui le placent en concurrence d'écrans professionnels pour l'audiovisuel valant 11 000 à 30 000€. Et c'est pour ça que tous les pros de la vidéo sautent dessus, car pour ce qu'il propose, il est "pas cher"

Ceci étant dit, n'importe quel constructeur d'écran pourrait tout à fait sortir un écran 32" 6K avec une dalle LED IPS de la même technologie que les dalles 4K actuelles, et suivant le niveau de qualité, proposer des modèles entre 500 et 1500€

Aucun souci pour eux, rien de compliqué, c'est des industriels asiatiques, tu arrives chez eux avec un cahier des charges, et ils te pondent le truc par paquet de 100 000 pièces derrière. Sauf que personne ne le fait

HP, Dell, iiYama, Asus, LG ... tous se battent pour proposer les mêmes modèles d'écran en 27 ou 32'' 4K Led IPS, dans les mêmes prix, pas cher, avec des marges minimes, et tous laissent vide le marché des écrans pour Mac alors que l'on parle d'une clientèle prête à dépenser des gros sous sans souci et qui n'ont RIEN à acheter.

RIEN !!!

Rien à part 2 modèles de chez Apple dont un total hors de prix et réservé à une micro-niche de pros, et 2 modèles de chez LG qui sont pas super disponibles, et super moches. Et super pas fiables si on en croit les retours utilisateurs

Bref, les constructeurs d'écrans préfèrent se battre sur le marché PC où les marges sont minables et laisser en jachère le marché Mac et tous ses clients qui sont pourtant prêt à dépenser

Pour moi c'est incompréhensible.


----------



## ericse (3 Avril 2022)

pocketalex a dit:


> Il est à 6500€ *uniquement* pour ses prestations colorimétriques
> n'importe quel constructeur d'écran pourrait tout à fait sortir un *écran 32" 6K avec une dalle LED IPS* ... *entre 500 et 1500€*
> ils te pondent le truc par *paquet de 100 000 pièces *derrière
> l'on parle d'une clientèle *prête à dépenser des gros sous* sans souci et qui n'ont RIEN à acheter.


Je pense, mais ce n'est que mon opinion perso, que tu t'avance un peu là. Si c'était si facile de sortir un moniteur 6K pas cher, et qu'il y avait une clientèle si importante, alors il y aurait une multitude d'offre, c'est la base du capitalisme. Tout ce que je dis c'est que les facteurs d'échelle font qu'il est sensiblement moins cher de produire des définitions TV que d'autres.

Pour la clientèle prête à dépenser des gros sous pour des écrans retina, elle a les LG Ultrafine et les Apple qui répondent à ses besoins, mais visiblement le volume n'est pas suffisant pour intéresser la concurrence. Bien sûr j'aimerais que ça existe, mais je pense qu'il va falloir attendre plutôt les 8K


----------



## pocketalex (5 Avril 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Je pense, mais ce n'est que mon opinion perso, que tu t'avance un peu là. Si c'était si facile de sortir un moniteur 6K pas cher, et qu'il y avait une clientèle si importante, alors il y aurait une multitude d'offre, c'est la base du capitalisme.



Je suis d'accord avec ce propos, et c'est tout le sujet de mon questionnement car


la clientèle Mac est franchement non négligeable, et elle est prêt à dépenser des sous
oui c'est facile de sortir un 32'' 6K en IPS LED, les fabriquants industriels de dalles écran te sortent ce que tu veux c'est leur job et ça coute pas la lune. LG le fait pour Apple sans que les tarifs soient délirants, regarde l'iMac 24'' M1 à 1400€ avec une dalle Retina IPS LED totalement sur mesure, regarde feu l'iMac 27'' à 2000€ avec une dalle 5K IPS LED totalement sur mesure, regarde l'écran LG Ultrafine 5K à 1300€ ... et pour ces 3 exemples, les dalles sont haut de gamme (dci P3, delta-e <2, retroéclairage exceptionnel, etc)
n'importe quel constructeur pourrait concurrencer LG, ou LG pourrait le faire, et sortir un Ultrafine 32'' 6K à 1500€, ou même 1800€ si ils veulent, à même d'intéresser FORTEMENT les possesseurs de Mac mini, MacBook Pro, Mac Studio

Bref nulle question d'échelle, de marché réduit, il ne faut pas croire que les faibles volumes sont un souci. Sinon Nec, Eizo et Dell ne vendraient pas d'écran "pro" à plus de 4000€, car ces gammes sont forcément sur des volumes réduits, TRES réduits.

D'où ma question : pourquoi les fabricants d'écran ne proposent pas un modèle ?



ericse a dit:


> Tout ce que je dis c'est que les facteurs d'échelle font qu'il est sensiblement moins cher de produire des définitions TV que d'autres.



Les écrans PC ne sont pas 4K uniquement pour des raisons de conformité au format vidéo "4K".

La première raison c'est Windows et sa gestion des hautes résolutions. Au lieu d'adapter l'affichage à la diagonale de l'écran, et donc de proposer un niveau de qualité constant (ce que fait Apple), Windows grossit son interface pour qu'elle s'adapte.
ça veut dire quoi ? ça veut dire que Microsoft compte sur le fait que les pixels d'une dalle 4K, même à 27'', même à 32'', sont assez petit pour que "ça passe" et donc .. ça passe.
En vrai ça passe pas tant que ça, et en vrai, sur PC, plus tu as un grand écran, plus tu as un affichage pourri

La seconde raison, et la principale, de la limitation des écrans PC à 4K, c'est avant tout une histoire ... matérielle
Car* pour proposer plus que 4K, alors il faut une connectique qui permet de gérer plus de 20Gbps, et là souci, de nombreux PC ne sont pas équipés*. Et ... hors de question de vendre un écran PC qui marche pas quand on le branche sur un PC

La troisième raison, qui joue très peu mais qui joue quand même, c'est que nombre d'acheteurs de PC n'y connaissent RIEN à RIEN. Donc si on leur dit "4K", ils font le rapport avec les TV haut de gamme (or un ordinateur n'est PAS une TV) et cela déclenche des mécanismes positifs inconscients. Bref, une raison "marketing" pour attraper les neuneus.

Sur ces 3 points, Apple la joue différent

Sur la gestion des hautes résolutions, MacOS est conçu pour faire du sur mesure. Tu lui mets un 27'' 4K, ce sera inadapté, car 27'' sur MacOS c'est 2560x1440 et si tu veux lisser ça avec qualité, et Apple c'est de la qualité avant tout, il faut 5120x2880 pixels. Sinon, c'est moche. Idem pour toutes les diagonales.

Sur le marketing, Apple n'est pas dans l'usage des "grosses ficelles pour demeurés", Apple s'adresse à une cible premium, les fameux CSP++ des agences de pubs, et pour eux le marketing doit être dans la séduction, la qualité du produit, et non dans l'attrape nigaud.

Et sur la technique ... Apple n'a pas le problème des PC car *TOUS les Macs sont dotés d'une prise Thunderbolt 3* (ou 4) qui peut gérer du 5K, du 6K et même du 7K si jamais un écran Apple 38" sortait (car à cette diagonale, il serait en 7K)

Voila pourquoi tous les écrans PC ne dépassent pas une résolution de 4K, et voila pourquoi les écrans pour Mac sont chers, mais sont totalement adapté à chaque diagonale pour offrir un affichage parfait



ericse a dit:


> Pour la clientèle prête à dépenser des gros sous pour des écrans retina, elle a les LG Ultrafine et les Apple qui répondent à ses besoins, mais visiblement le volume n'est pas suffisant pour intéresser la concurrence. Bien sûr j'aimerais que ça existe, mais je pense qu'il va falloir attendre plutôt les 8K



8K ? Quel intérêt ? Et sur quelle diagonale ? Tu raisonnes comme le marché PC : une résolution que l'on adapte pas à la diagonale, non, la même pour tous les écrans ...

Apple a définit le "Retina", c'est à dire le cahier des charges techniques pour définir le niveau de qualité d'un écran afin que l'oeil humain ne distingue plus les pixels à sa distance d'utilisation. Et pour les écrans d'ordinateur, cette résolution est de 220ppp (c'est différent pour les tablettes, plus proches de l'oeil, et pour les smartphones, encore plus proche de l'oeil)
220ppp, c'est 4K pour 24 pouces, c'est 5K pour 27 pouces, c'est 6K pour 32 pouces, c'est 7K pour 38 pouces, et si tu eux du 8K, il faut une immense dalle de 42 pouces... ça commence à faire un grand écran !!!

Donc mettre une dalle 8K dans un 27 pouces, c'est inutile. Tu vois pas les pixels avec une dalle 5K, ce sera pas mieux avec une dalle 8K, donc tu vas juste bouffer une énergie de taré avec une mega carte graphique pour gérer une telle dalle. Tu y vois un progrès, j'y vois une énorme régression


----------



## pocketalex (5 Avril 2022)

pocketalex a dit:


> Bon, après avoir tergiversé, re-tergiversé et re-re-tergiversé ma décision est prise
> 
> Je vais acheter un pro Display XDR



Si tout va bien, demain matin .....


----------



## pocketalex (5 Avril 2022)

pocketalex a dit:


> Si tout va bien, demain matin .....



Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, je ferai un petit sujet sur cet écran dans le forum


----------



## ericse (6 Avril 2022)

pocketalex a dit:


> D'où ma question : pourquoi les fabricants d'écran ne proposent pas un modèle ?


Bob, bon, bon, je ne vais pas me battre sur le volume de texte, là je suis clairement battu 
Mais sur le fond je ne suis pas d'accord avec tes arguments, pour moi si un produit n'est pas proposé à la vente (du 5K/6K moins cher qu'Apple/LG), c'est soit que personne ne sait le produire, soit que personne ne voudrait l'acheter (soit les deux, à mon avis plutôt le cas ici).



pocketalex a dit:


> Les écrans PC ne sont pas 4K uniquement pour des raisons de conformité au format vidéo "4K".


Je ne pense pas avoir dit ça, juste que le 4K est structurellement moins cher à produire, et donc prends tout le marché, d'autant que ça fonctionne suffisamment bien avec Windows 10 et 11.

Sinon j'ai trouvé ces photos d'écran intéressantes : https://jackwellborn.com/2022/03/01/my-5k-soapbox/
On voit bien que le 4K fonctionne mieux sur PC que sur Mac.


----------



## pocketalex (6 Avril 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bob, bon, bon, je ne vais pas me battre sur le volume de texte, là je suis clairement battu
> Mais sur le fond je ne suis pas d'accord avec tes arguments, pour moi si un produit n'est pas proposé à la vente (du 5K/6K moins cher qu'Apple/LG), c'est soit que personne ne sait le produire, soit que personne ne voudrait l'acheter (soit les deux, à mon avis plutôt le cas ici).
> 
> 
> ...



Alors déjà je tiens à préciser que je ne cherche pas à te contredire à tout prix et que j’adore échanger avec toi

Une fois ceci precisé, j’ajoute que l’article que tu pointes fait les louanges des dalles 5K

Il demande même, comme moi, en fin d’article, à ce qu’il y ait plus de constructeurs qui proposent des modèles 5K !

Et sinon gare aux photos montrées, elles peuvent être trompeuses
Elles démontrent bien qu’un écran 27" 4K sur Mac donne un résultat « un peu flou » par rapport à un écran 27" 5K
Jusqu’ici rien de nouveau on ne fait que confirmer ce qu’on sait déjà
Par contre les photos d’écran sur PC sont faites avec des caractères plus gros, d’où cette impression que c’est mieux géré, ou plus joli

Bon, Quoi qu’il en soit, mon nouvel écran doit arriver d’ici cinq minutes maximum
Je saute d’impatience sur mon canapé

Et au fond c’est ça le plus important


----------



## pocketalex (6 Avril 2022)




----------



## pocketalex (6 Avril 2022)

Cet écran est juste une tuerie

Vu le tarif demandé, on en attendait pas moins

J'ai pu tester un paquet de trucs : les noirs, le rendu sur des TIFS venant d'un studio photo, la fidélité sur les vidéos, etc, tout est au top, c'est un véritable outil de travail haut de gamme

Mais plus que ça, c'est le seul moniteur du marché à offrir 32'' en 6K, et travailler avec un espace de travail de 3008x1692 est, comme disent les américains "a game changer"

Passant la plupart de mes journées devant un écran à travailler des photos et des vidéos, monter, faire de la post prod, du motion design, c'est sur qu'un bon ordinateur est indispensable, mais il m'est devenu évident qu'un bon écran l'est tout autant

L'espace de travail est juste DINGUE. Alors on peut avoir le même avec un 32'' 4K et dans le commerce, il y en a à 300€, à 500€, à 1100€ (l'excellent Dell U3223QE que je persiste à recommander), à 2000€ à 3000€ et jusqu'a 5000€ chez Eizo, mais quel que soit le modèle, les 3008x1692 seront lissés avec une dalle 4K, et cela ne sera jamais vraiment propre. C'est du lissage @1.2x donc pas grand chose, un truc batard, a chacun de voir si le résultat lui convient ou non

Avec 6K c'est ... irréprochable. L'écran est à la hauteur de celui de mon MBP 14'', tous les deux HDR, tous les deux parfaitement calibrés, tous les deux avec des noirs parfaitement noir, bref le prix fait mal, mais les conditions de travail derrière sont exceptionnelles

Le pied coute un bras, sans jeu de mots, mais à le manipuler en mains on comprends un peu le tarif. Je reste persuadé qu'il est sur-payé et qu'a la moitié de son prix le tarif serait surement plus approprié (tout en restant cher), mais c'est un pied de ouf, il pèse un ane mort et une fois posé sur le bureau, c'est la garantie que le très grand écran ne vibre pas ni ne bascule

Et l'on peut tout régler, inclinaison, hauteur, rotation. Alors on peut aussi le faire sur un pied à 100€, mais là tout est "smooth", ça réagit au petit doigt

Enfin, et non des moindres, on a acheté du Apple, on a un "bel objet". C'est bête, mais il y a un vrai plaisir à regarder son outil de travail, il embellit le bureau, on est plus dans le plastique, dans le design au mieux "quelconque", au pire "moche", on est dans la beauté des lignes et des matières

Enfin, vous pouvez voir sur la photo que mon Macbook pro est relié par un cable TB à l'écran, et la prise magsafe. Prise magsafe qui va disparaitre vu que l'écran balance 96W, elle ira rejoindre le salon pour me faire un point de charge pour le laptop

Donc une seule prise à brancher, et j'ai la charge, l'écran 32'' 6K et le réseau (parceque la photo ne le montre pas, mais j'ai branché mon hub USB-C au dos de l'écran, et j'ai l'Ethernet ... et ça fonctionne parfaitement)

Reste une chose à faire pour avoir un "set-up" au top : remplacer le support du laptop, actuellement des portes-chaussures recyclés en support d'ordinateur portable, par un support massif, en bois but


----------



## Huigi (7 Avril 2022)

Hello @pocketalex ,

Super config ! Je suis actuellement aussi en questionnement sur l'achat d'un mac studio et d'un écran pour remplacer mon imac 27 5K (full option, I7 : 4,2Ghz, 40go, Radeon 580) qui commence a s'essouffler.
Les nouveaux processeurs d'apple M1 me font de l'oeil depuis leur sortie. J'ai un ipad pro 12,9 dernière génération que je kiff (Procreate notamment).

Je fais uniquement de la suite adobe en multi app sur de gros projets et potentiel du blender.
(je ne fais pas de video).

Ma question : Qu'elle Mac studio ? Max ? Ultra ?
Pour le stockage ca sera 4To bien que j'ai lu toutes vos discussions sur les commentaires des articles ^^
Je ne travail jamais sur des disques externes, sauf rare cas.
Je fais peiner facilement mon Imac...

D'habitude je garde mes machines environ 3-4ans... Je me dis qu'avec le Studio je pourrais le garder certainement bien plus longtemps.

Pour l'écran j'adore le 6k/32 et le mini led est clairement au dessus, après c'est un budget mais vite rentabiliser c'est sur.

Ravis de pouvoir échanger avec vous tous 

Merci pour vos retours éclairés.


----------



## pocketalex (8 Avril 2022)

Huigi a dit:


> Super config ! Je suis actuellement aussi en questionnement sur l'achat d'un mac studio et d'un écran pour remplacer mon imac 27 5K (full option, I7 : 4,2Ghz, 40go, Radeon 580) qui commence a s'essouffler.
> Les nouveaux processeurs d'apple M1 me font de l'oeil depuis leur sortie. J'ai un ipad pro 12,9 dernière génération que je kiff (Procreate notamment).
> 
> Je fais uniquement de la suite adobe en multi app sur de gros projets et potentiel du blender.
> ...



4To ça coute un petit bras ... sur un laptop pro c'est on ne peut plus justifié car la notion de stockage externe est difficilement compatible avec la notion de mobilité. Pour ma part j'ai pris 2To et je regrette un peu. ça m'oblige à faire du ménage de temps en temps, et donc me séparer de vieux projets dont j'ai pourtant besoin parfois d'avoir accès

Mais sur un desktop ... tu plug un SSD au derrière, ou plusieurs, et tu as des To à gogo pour bien moins cher

C'est comme la RAM, j'ai pris 32Go et j'aurais du prendre 64. Alors rien qui me bloque, mais il m'arrive de temps en temps d'être dans le orange foncé

Donc pour le stockage et la RAM, si vraiment tu pousses ta machine comme tu le dis, fait pas trop l'économie que j'ai faite et prends 64Go et au moins 2To SSD, sinon 4 si tu y tient vraiment

Ensuite le CPU/GPU franchement je ne sais trop quoi te conseiller. A minima le M1Max avec option 32core GPU (+230€) pour avoir un "entre deux" correct (du bon CPU, du bon GPU). Passer au modèle au dessus, le ultra, nécessite tout de même d'avoir de très gros besoins en GPU (ce qui peut se justifier avec Blender) et en CPU multithread mais tu me dis que tu ne fais pas de vidéo ...
Donc pas d'After Effect, pas de Première Pro ?

C'est pas photoshop et Illustrator qui vont user et abuser de plusieurs coeurs, ni Lightroom. Pour ces applications, mieux vaut 64Go de RAM que 20 coeurs CPU et 48 coeurs GPU qui seront inexploités



Huigi a dit:


> D'habitude je garde mes machines environ 3-4ans... Je me dis qu'avec le Studio je pourrais le garder certainement bien plus longtemps.
> 
> Pour l'écran j'adore le 6k/32 et le mini led est clairement au dessus, après c'est un budget mais vite rentabiliser c'est sur.



Franchement si tu investis pas dans le Pro Display XDR, alors le meilleur choix reste le Studio Display

L'espace de travail est moindre, mais il reste très généreux, et tu peux même, dans le temps, en acheter deux. C'est moins cher qu'un Pro Display (2x 1700 = 3400 ... le Pro Display est à 6500) pour un espace de travail dantesque. Mais coupé en 2 écrans, moi je préfère un seul.

Reste la question des contrastes et du HDR, le Studio Display étant un IPS LED et non un mini LED (ce que le Pro Display n'est pas vraiment), mais là encore on a des surprises. J'ai vu un comparatif très malin sur YouTube entre ces deux écrans, et la différence en contrastes se fait quand la pièce passe dans une obscurité quasi totale.

Là, le Studio display affiche des noirs "gris foncé" là ou le Pro Display XDR affiche des noirs parfaits.







Mais ... dans des conditions d'éclairages normales, *en journée, c'est imperceptible*. C'est bon à savoir, et c'est rassurant : le Studio Display reste un excellent écran






Et le HDR ... si tu en fais alors il faut un moniteur qui le gère (et là ça coute cher), et sinon tu peux zapper ce point

Pour des conditions de travail un minimum confortables, je ne vois aucun autre écran à recommander

Au final, il faudrait quand même détailler les apps que tu utilises (photo ? 3D ? illustration ? autre ?) mais la config suivante :


Mac Studio M1Max 10/32C - 64Go - 4To à 4369€
Studio Display 27'' 5K à 1749€

...me parait idéale. Un bon compromis entre l'entrée de gamme assez limitée et le ultra qui, avec options, est surement plus performant, mais peut-être trop pour les usages que tu décris, et à un tarif ... ouch

Soit un total de 6118€ pour une machine qui durera un BON moment, incomparablement plus puissante en TOUT que ton iMac actuel, et quand tu la remplaceras, l'écran, lui restera donc pas à racheter (contrairement au renouvellement d'un iMac)

Petit détail en passant, tu pourras utiliser ton iMac en 2e écran via AirPlay2


----------



## Huigi (8 Avril 2022)

Merci @pocketalex pour tes lumières  Super sympa.

Alors j'utilise uniquement Photoshop, illustrator, Indesign (que je déteste depuis sa création^^), Lightroom et XD, figma... (ce ne sont pas ces derniers qui vont mettre l'ordi en PLS)

Je fais énormément de multi app, souvent j'ai tout d'ouvert avec des fichiers vraiment lourd.
Et disons que j'ai plus de 30 onglets chrome qui aime bien la RAM ...

Mais la config que tu me conseil me parait vraiment adapté a mes besoins, j'hésitais vraiment entre l'ultra et le max, comme je vous suit depuis plus de 10ans sur les commentaires des articles macG, j'ai pu lire beaucoup de choses, et je ne post jamais car je trouve quasiment toujours réponses à mes questions/doutes.

Pour le stockage, tu as tout résumé  Moi aussi j'ai de vieux projets sur lequel je suis amené à revenir, et j'aime pas trop les cables sur mon bureau. Les SSD c'est mes sauvegardes.

Pour l'écran merci pour ton partage, en effet c'est peu perceptible (pour les noirs), je regrette la diagonale qui ne fais 27 pouces sur le studio display, j'aurais aimé 30 ou 32 mais c'est un peu overkill le XDR pour mon usage mise à part la diagonale, je ne suis pas étalonneur ^^ quoique sur Lightroom ou camera raw ... XD.
Sinon ayant bosser sur pas mal d'écran (Eizo, Samsung, Dell etc) je trouve les écrans mac dans un 1er temps "jolie" et sincèrement top plus généralement sans rentré dans les détails techniques.

Le principale problème de mon Imac actuel c'est que je lui met assez "cher" tout les jours et comme tu le sais on doit aller vite toujours, tout le temps, tout est pour hier et j'aime pas perdre de temps.
Mon imac souffle fort souvent, et même si j'écoute de la musique cela est pénible, juste de le savoir et de l'entendre ^^

Dernière question est ce que Monterey est OK avec la suite Adobe et bientôt une maj Opti pour les Mac Studio ?

Vu les délais actuel je ne vais pas trop tarder.

Un grand merci en tout cas.

PS : Non je ne fais quasiment plus de Motion, pas de 3D bien que j'aimerai me mettre à blender, chacun ses skills  mais si tu peux me partager ton boulot en mp, je suis curieux.


----------



## pocketalex (8 Avril 2022)

Huigi a dit:


> Merci @pocketalex pour tes lumières  Super sympa.
> 
> Alors j'utilise uniquement Photoshop, illustrator, Indesign (que je déteste depuis sa création^^), Lightroom et XD, figma... (ce ne sont pas ces derniers qui vont mettre l'ordi en PLS)
> 
> ...



Au vu de ce que je lis, l'option M1Max 32 est pas obligatoire, c'est 230€ d'économisés, j'ai mal lu, je pensais que tu faisais du Blender...

Le M1Max "de base" ira tout aussi vite, franchement




Huigi a dit:


> Pour le stockage, tu as tout résumé  Moi aussi j'ai de vieux projets sur lequel je suis amené à revenir, et j'aime pas trop les cables sur mon bureau. Les SSD c'est mes sauvegardes.
> 
> Pour l'écran merci pour ton partage, en effet c'est peu perceptible (pour les noirs), je regrette la diagonale qui ne fais 27 pouces sur le studio display, j'aurais aimé 30 ou 32 mais c'est un peu overkill le XDR pour mon usage mise à part la diagonale, je ne suis pas étalonneur ^^ quoique sur Lightroom ou camera raw ... XD.
> Sinon ayant bosser sur pas mal d'écran (Eizo, Samsung, Dell etc) je trouve les écrans mac dans un 1er temps "jolie" et sincèrement top plus généralement sans rentré dans les détails techniques.
> ...



J'avais un MBP 16" 2019 haut de gamme avant, et il fallait pas 5 min de taf pour que le ventilo se mette en route

En vrai je bossais TOUT LE TEMPS avec une soufflerie, c'était infernal, mais en même temps on se plaignait pas, c'était le standard avant l'arrivée des Silicon

Depuis mon MBP 14" M1Max, c'est ... le silence total ! Pas un bruit, rien, nib. Il ventile que quand je lance de gros rendus qui mobilisent longtemps tous les CPU à 100%, et même là ... c'est un tout petit bruit léger

C'est ce que tu auras avec le Studio M1Max : une machine entre 2 et 4x plus rapide (+200 à +400% de rapidité donc) par rapport à ton iMac, tout en ne faisant absolument aucun bruit



Huigi a dit:


> Dernière question est ce que Monterey est OK avec la suite Adobe et bientôt une maj Opti pour les Mac Studio ?



Pour Indesign je sais pas, il faut se renseigner

Pour Photoshop et Illustrator ils sont optimisés et ça fuse grave

Pour les autres softs ça dépend, Première est optimisé, After Effect non mais il y a une beta (je bosse dessus) donc oui, etc mais la majorité des autres softs sont OK

Sur Silicon, la suite Adobe, c'est que du bonheur


Huigi a dit:


> Vu les délais actuel je ne vais pas trop tarder.
> 
> Un grand merci en tout cas.
> 
> PS : Non je ne fais quasiment plus de Motion, pas de 3D bien que j'aimerai me mettre à blender, chacun ses skills  mais si tu peux me partager ton boulot en mp, je suis curieux.


----------



## pocketalex (8 Avril 2022)

J'ai vérifié, In Design est optimisé Silicon


----------



## Huigi (8 Avril 2022)

Merci pour ces précisions ! Je vais commander ça !
avec le studio display, je suis comme toi je préfère avoir un seul écran, pas fan du dual screen.

Du coup je vais revendre mon Imac qui je pense n'aura pas de mal a trouver preneur !

Et parfait pour la suite Adobe, c'était un peu ma crainte.


----------



## pocketalex (10 Avril 2022)

Huigi a dit:


> Du coup je vais revendre mon Imac qui je pense n'aura pas de mal a trouver preneur !



Si il est bradé ....


----------



## wip (13 Avril 2022)

Pour rebondir sur votre discussion, je suis comme Huigui, et j'ai commandé un SSD 4To dans mon MacStudio pour éviter d'avoir pleins de disques externes connecté à mon Mac. 
J'en ai marre des fils (j'ai 6 Disques durs et 2 SSD sur mon Mac Pro 2009...).
Mais pas moyen de se passer d'un disque externe (ou d'un NAS), 4To, c'est pas génial à sauvegarder dans le cloud...

Sans compter tout ce qui est archivable et les sauvegardes de videos sur un NAS (j'en ai 8To), j'ai environs 2To de données que je veux pouvoir utiliser facilement, pour prévoir l'avenir et aussi pour avoir de l'espace pour monter mes videos tranquillement, un minimum de 4To m'a semblé nécessaire.

Pour l'écran, je ne suis pas encore décidé. J'ai failli craquer pour les 2xLG 24" 4K, mais il n'y a pas de prise HDMI dessus. Et je veux pouvoir brancher une PS5 dessus de temps en temps.
Donc je me dirige vers un 4K 32". Pour le moment, je regarde le Dell U3223QE (conseillé par pocketalex), et le LG Ultrafine 32UL750-W. Ce n'est pas la même qualité, pas le même budget, mais je ne suis pas sur d'avoir besoin de plus que le LG.
J'ai encore 3 semaines pour réfléchir


----------



## Huigi (14 Avril 2022)

pocketalex a dit:


> Si il est bradé ....


1500€ ! je pense que c'est honnête vu la config non ?


----------



## pocketalex (15 Avril 2022)

Huigi a dit:


> 1500€ ! je pense que c'est honnête vu la config non ?



Tu peux me la rappeler ?

année
modèle
CPU, GPU, RAM, stockage (SSD ? HDD? Fusion ?)
etc


----------



## Huigi (15 Avril 2022)

Ssd 1To.


----------



## mika (8 Août 2022)

@pocketalex J'ai suivi tes pérégrinations sur le choix de ton moniteur et je suis actuellement dans le même cheminement de pensée.

La seule différence est que je viens d'un 40" 4K que j'ai depuis bientot 10 ans et que si je passe sur un 32" je perds en surface d'affichage. En déplacement, ça fait 1 semaine maintenant que je bosse sur un 27" 4K et je me rends compte que la qualité d'affichage est quand même nettement meilleure même si c'est un écran d'entrée de gamme à 200€.

A ton avis, sans parler de lissage/retina quelle est la surface minimum nécessaire à l'utilisation d'une résolution 4k ? 36" ?

Des rumeurs annoncent un nouvel écran 7k chez Apple sans connaitre la taille. Certains disent 32" pour qu'il ait le même PPI que les derniers MBP, d'autres disent 36 pour qu'il garde le meme PPI que le Pro XDR. Si c'est réellement un 36", quelle surface de travail pourra t on exploiter sur un tel écran ?

Merci de tes éclaircissements


----------



## ericse (8 Août 2022)

mika a dit:


> A ton avis, sans parler de lissage/retina quelle est la surface minimum nécessaire à l'utilisation d'une résolution 4k ? 36" ?


Je donne mon avis perso : la bonne dimension pour un écran 4k Mac c'est 24" comme sur le LG 24MD4KL
Plus grand apporte des distortions, acceptables ou pas suivant le travail que l'on fait.


----------



## mika (8 Août 2022)

Je doute fort que tu aies une surface de travail réelle de 4K en 24". Je ne parle pas de la résolution de la dalle, mais de la surface de travail exploitable.


----------



## ericse (8 Août 2022)

mika a dit:


> la surface de travail exploitable


Je ne vois pas trop de quoi tu parles, qu'est-ce que c'est pour toi une "surface de travail exploitable" ou une "surface de travail réelle" ??


----------



## mika (8 Août 2022)

Désolé de pas arriver à le faire comprendre.

Une capture vaut bien mieux, avec l'exemple de mon 27" 4K:

La résolution de la dalle fait 3840x2160, mais ma surface de travail fait 3008x1692 car en 4K c'est beaucoup trop petit.






Du coup, vu que ma surface de travail fait 3008x1692 sur un 27", je me demande quelle taille d'écran minimale me permettrait d'avoir une surface de 3840x2160.

De ce que je comprends, je tombe sur un écran de 34.5" environ.


----------



## ericse (8 Août 2022)

Oui, c'est évident qu'il ne faut pas utiliser un 4K en résolution native, ce n'est pas fait pour ça.
Par contre tu ne devrais pas avoir cet écran lorsque tu utilises une résolution "A l'échelle", mais plutôt celui-là :





Tu as bidouillé pour avoir le tient ?


----------



## mika (8 Août 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Oui, c'est évident qu'il ne faut pas utiliser un 4K en résolution native, ce n'est pas fait pour ça.
> Par contre tu ne devrais pas avoir cet écran lorsque tu utilises une résolution "A l'échelle", mais plutôt celui-là :
> Voir la pièce jointe 264133
> 
> ...


Option + Clic sur à l'échelle pour afficher les résolutions.

Bah, j'utilise un 4K en résolution native depuis presque 10 ans ^^ mais c'est un 40" ^^


----------



## ericse (8 Août 2022)

mika a dit:


> Option + Clic sur à l'échelle pour afficher les résolutions.


Et tu as un meilleur affichage qu'avec les choix proposés dans l'écran par défaut ? 
Chez moi ça donne de moins bon résultats quand c'est le moniteur qui fait l'upscaling plutôt que le Mac.
Du coup faudrait voir ce que fait ton moniteur, est-ce que tu as une fonction qui affiche la résolution qu'il reçoit du Mac ?


----------



## mika (8 Août 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Et tu as un meilleur affichage qu'avec les choix proposés dans l'écran par défaut ?
> Chez moi ça donne de moins bon résultats quand c'est le moniteur qui fait l'upscaling plutôt que le Mac.
> Du coup faudrait voir ce que fait ton moniteur, est-ce que tu as une fonction qui affiche la résolution qu'il reçoit du Mac ?


Je pensais que les 2 affichages étaient identiques. Celui par défaut étant plus user friendly que la liste des résolutions.


----------



## ericse (8 Août 2022)

Celui par défaut ne te donne que les résolutions dont la mise à l'échelle est géré par le Mac avec la meilleure qualité possible.
Mais tu ne peux vraiment savoir ce qui se passe avec les autres résolutions qu'en affichant ce que le moniteur reçoit, ça se trouve dans son menu s'il en a un, ou parfois brièvement sur l'écran au changement de résolution, ça dépend de l'écran.
Tu devrais toujours avoir la résolution 4K (native) envoyée par le Mac à l'écran, sinon c'est à l'écran de s'adapter et il le fait souvent moins bien que le Mac.


----------



## mika (8 Août 2022)

Je pense que c'est vraiment la même chose. juste une présentation du menu différente.

Dans tous les cas, le mac envoit un signal 4k


----------



## mika (8 Août 2022)

Au final @pocketalex Pourrais tu me donner les résolutions proposées sur le Pro Display XDR ?


----------



## ericse (8 Août 2022)

mika a dit:


> Du coup, vu que ma surface de travail fait 3008x1692 sur un 27", je me demande quelle taille d'écran minimale me permettrait d'avoir une surface de 3840x2160.
> De ce que je comprends, je tombe sur un écran de 34.5" environ.


Mais au final il y a un peu une contradiction entre ton besoin (4K sur un 34") et ce que propose Apple sur le XDR (6K sur un 32")
Après, si ça te convient, j'ai rien à redire


----------



## mika (8 Août 2022)

Pas spécialement, je veux avant tout diminuer la taille de mon écran. Le retina et lissage est un plus, mais il se paye le prix fort vu l'offre du marché. Déjà diminuer la taille du pixel pourrait être pas mal.

Je m'interroge à partir de quelle taille d'écran une surface de travail de 4k est utilisable. Vu que j'ai 3008x1692 sur un 28", sans baisser la taille de caractères, une règle de trois me donnerai 3330x1873 sur un 31" et 3867x2175 sur un 36".

J'en conclus donc que le pro display XDR serait encore trop petit en taille pour avoir une telle surface de travail. Pourtant il a été vendu pour afficher un flux vidéo de 4K plus les palettes autour. 

Mon usage est foncièrement différent, pas de photo ou de vidéo, uniquement du texte.
Mais je me dis qu'il y a un truc que j'ai pas compris. Comment peut on afficher un flux 4K + les palettes et avoir toujours une police de caractère lisible dans les menus.


----------



## ericse (8 Août 2022)

mika a dit:


> Mais je me dis qu'il y a un truc que j'ai pas compris. Comment peut on afficher un flux 4K + les palettes et avoir toujours une police de caractère lisible dans les menus.


Comme je disais le 4K n'est pas fait pour être utilisé en natif, donc les caractères sont dessinés de la même taille en mm, mais avec plus de pixels et mieux définis. Ca donne plus de pixels à l'écran, mais l'interface et les textes ont la même taille en mm que sur un écran ordinaire. Par exemple sur un iPhone : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Écran_Retina


----------



## mika (8 Août 2022)

J'ai bien compris le fonctionnement et l'intérêt du Retina.

Mais c'est pas ce que je comprends quand on m'affiche ça comme immage de marketing:






On ne vends pas le 6K pour le lissage des polices mais pour avoir plus d'espace. Bref, que l'écran est exploitable en résolution native ^^


----------



## ericse (8 Août 2022)

mika a dit:


> Mais c'est pas ce que je comprends quand on m'affiche ça comme immage de marketing:


Ben oui, c'est du marketing : le but c'est que tu achètes, pas que tu comprennes  

En fait soit on reste dans les paramêtre retina / non-retina d'Apple, et tu as les paire définition / dimension assez figées (32" retina = 6K, 27" retina = 5K, 24" retina = 4K, 27" non-retina = 2560 x 1440, etc...), soit tu as des besoins autres et là tu peux faire ce que tu veux, mais il faut plus expliquer comment tu utilises ton écran.

Accessoirement tu peux remarquer qu'entre un 27" retina et non-retina, il y a juste 2 fois plus de pixels sur chaque axe,  mais qu'une fois allumés les menu ont la même taille sur les 2 écrans, c'est comme ça qu'Apple prévois que l'on utilise un Mac.

Je rajouterais que, pour les TV, le catalogue dément le marketing : dans la gamme Samsung 8K tu as des modèles de 65, 75 et 85 pouces : https://www.samsung.com/fr/tvs/all-tvs/8k/


----------



## mika (8 Août 2022)

> mais il faut plus expliquer comment tu utilises ton écran.


Bah, je l'ai dit, j'ai un écran 4K de 40" actuellement que j'utilise en résolution native.
Je cherche à avoir un meilleur affichage tout en ayant un espace de travail exploitable aussi proche que possible de mon ancien écran.
J'ai l'impression qu'on tourne on rond ^^


----------



## ericse (8 Août 2022)

mika a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'on tourne on rond ^^


Un peu... Tu cherches un truc _mieux_ mais _pareil_, sans vraiment expliquer ce qui _va_ et ne _va pas_ dans l'actuel    
Je pense qu'il vaut mieux que j'arrête de t'embêter avec mes questions, d'autres saurons mieux t'aider.


----------



## pocketalex (10 Août 2022)

mika a dit:


> Au final @pocketalex Pourrais tu me donner les résolutions proposées sur le Pro Display XDR ?



Le Pro Display XDR propose, sur les Mac Silicon, la résolution @2x (par défaut) ...

... C'est à dire 3008x1692px

C'est LA résolution la plus adaptée, tout est parfait, et l'espace de travail est juste démentiel, tout en étant d'une qualité impeccable et irréprochable, vous allez me dire, à ce prix, encore heureux

Mais, il y a un mais, il ne propose pas d'autres espaces plus grand. Et ça, dans un sens, je trouve cela un peu dommage. J'ai pu essayer le Studio Display qui est en 2560x1440 par défaut, normal, parfaitement adapté à 27'', mais il permet des résolutions en dessous ET au dessus. Et au dessus, il permet le 3200x1800 que j'aimerais franchement retrouver sur mon Pro Display XDR

Pour des usages ponctuels, où l'on sort du cadre de la résolution parfaitement adaptée mais on gagne en espace de travail, ça peut être utile d'avoir un peu plus d'espace quitte à avoir les interfaces un peu plus petites (mais encore utilisables)

Je peux palier ce manque via l'utilitaire Better Dummy (ou un nom comme ça) mais j'aimerais bénéficier de cela en natif et non via un utilitaire


----------



## mika (10 Août 2022)

> Mais, il y a un mais, il ne propose pas d'autres espaces plus grand.


Wow, dingue qu'apple ait restreint un 32" 6k à 3008x1692.
Intéressant le 3200x1800 du studio display aussi. Mon 28" 4k est bloqué à 3008x1692. Ca fait pas trop petit le 3200 ?
Si tu utilises better display, quelle résolution max tu penses pouvoir utiliser sans que ce soit trop petit sur le pro display XDR ?


----------



## edenpulse (10 Août 2022)

mika a dit:


> Wow, dingue qu'apple ait restreint un 32" 6k à 3008x1692.


Ils ne l'ont pas restreint.... 
Tu peux aller plus haut en résolution si tu le souhaites. Ca sera moins optimisé c'est tout.


----------



## mika (10 Août 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ils ne l'ont pas restreint....
> Tu peux aller plus haut en résolution si tu le souhaites. Ca sera moins optimisé c'est tout.


Bah c'est pas ce qu'a l'air de dire @pocketalex.


----------



## pocketalex (10 Août 2022)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ils ne l'ont pas restreint....
> Tu peux aller plus haut en résolution si tu le souhaites. Ca sera moins optimisé c'est tout.


C’est une plus compliqué que ça, c’est une histoire de scaling d’interface , de la manière dont MacOS gère ça par rapport à la résolution que tu demandes ET par rapport à la résolution de la dalle (6K pour le Pro XDR), j’ai lu des articles fort intéressant mais fort compliqués et très poussés techniquement qui expliquaient tout ça très bien, mais il n’en reste pas moins qu´avec les préf système et avec un MBP Silicon, le maximum proposé est 3008x1692

:-(

Je peux aussi choisir 6K mais c’est évidemment inutilisable (et un espace de travail délirant)

Mais rien entre les deux, et c’est bien dommage 

Bette dummy permet le 3200x1600, mais j’aurais aimé ne pas passer par cet utilitaire, et je ne suis jamais sûr en l’utilisant que j’ai pas le GPU qui rame pour gérer ça


----------



## pocketalex (10 Août 2022)

mika a dit:


> Intéressant le 3200x1800 du studio display aussi. Mon 28" 4k est bloqué à 3008x1692. Ca fait pas trop petit le 3200 ?



Si c’est petit, qui plus est sur 27"

Mais des fois, ça peut être utile de faire ça, et de gagner en espace de travail, quitte à avoir une interface et des éléments plus petits… tant que c’est pas dans des proportions trop importantes 

Je le fais sur mon MBP14" par exemple, en sélectionnant l’espace le plus grand au lieu de celui par défaut 

C’est « un peu » plus petit mais ça reste raisonnable, c’est plus confort avec les logiciels, mais il faut pas être trop éloigné de l’écran et avoir une bonne vue

3200x1600 sur un 27" c’est pareil, sur un 32" aussi

Par contre 4K natif sur un 27 ou 32" c’est inutilisable 
5k natif et 6K natif aussi


----------



## pocketalex (11 Août 2022)

pocketalex a dit:


> Par contre 4K natif sur un 27 ou 32" c’est inutilisable
> 5k natif et 6K natif aussi



Après, j'ai un pote qui bosse en 4K natif sur un 32", il est sur un bureau élevé et bosse debout, assez près de son écran, et il y arrive ... pourquoi pas. D'autres le font aussi, les commentaires dans les forums nous décrivant ça sont fréquent. Il faut aimer, moi perso je peux pas.

Et sinon, sur des diagonales approchant les 40'', ça devient envisageable le 4K natif.


----------



## mika (12 Août 2022)

Ouais, je suis entrain de me chauffer pour un Dell u3223qe que j'utiliserai en résolution native. Je pense que ça me changera de mon ancien Philips BDM4065UC dont je trouve la taille et les pixels vraiment trop gros.


----------



## pocketalex (13 Août 2022)

mika a dit:


> un Dell u3223qe que j'utiliserai en résolution native



en natif ??? j'ai peur que ce soit vraiment, vraiment,  vraiment très petit ... ou alors en étant vraiment très près de l'écran, mais même dans ce cas fenetres, icones, boutons, menus et ... contenus sont riquiquis


----------



## iDanGener (13 Août 2022)

mika a dit:


> Ouais, je suis entrain de me chauffer pour un Dell u3223qe que j'utiliserai en résolution native. [..]


Bonjour,

Tu as vraiment de bons yeux ou bien tu ne travailles pas plusieurs heures consécutives sur ton écran ?  Si tu es obligé de te coller à 15 cm de l'écran, tu ne peux voir qu'une petite partie de l'écran à la fois et tu perds tout l'intérêt du 32 pouces (cela revient à avoir du HD sur un plus petit écran).  Tu es obligé de constamment déplacer ta tête pour passer d'une région de l'écran à une autre ?

Il me semble que 4k en natif sur ton vieux 40" ou 4K en natif sur un nouveau 32" (mais dont tu devras te rapprocher) ça revient au même; le seul avantage - à mon avis - c'est qu'il prendra moins de place sur ta table de travail. 

La question a été posée plus haut, mais tu n'y as pas répondu: Pour quelle utilisation as-tu besoin d'avoir 4k en natif ? Quelle est l'utilisation où tu vois un avantage à te coller le nez sur l'écran pour utiliser, de manière évidemment non ergonomique, un 4K en natif, en comparaison d'un 4K lissé avec 2 ou 3 bureaux virtuels?


----------



## mika (1 Novembre 2022)

Au final, cette conversation a fait sont petit bonhomme de chemin. Et après avoir gratté le sujet, je me suis laisser tenter par un studio display. Et je comprends mieux tout ce qui a été dit précédemment. Aucune chance que je repasse à un écran non retina à l'avenir.

Autre point important que j'ai rarement vu évoqué, la luminosité. J'ai 2 LG DualUp qui sont de part et d'autre du Studio Display. Au delà de la densité de pixels vraiment pas adéquate, les écrans font 300nits... à côté des 600 nits du studio display ils font pâle figure la journée en plein soleil et rendent la lecture assez inconfortable au final.

Je pense qu'à terme je switcherai sur un MBP Max et remplacerai les Dual Up par des écrans Ultrafine qui sont devenus bcp plus accessibles.


----------

